# Best multi-vitamins for breastfeeding moms?



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

I want to buy some new vitamins--just finished my last jar of prenatals that I wasn't crazy about. I'm a nursing mama who feels tired quite often, so I'm sure I need the iron. I was wondering if there was a good brand of multi-vitamins for nursing mamas? (especially one like me who doesn't get all the fruits and veggies in her daily diet that she should







)


----------



## chanale (May 6, 2004)

I'd recommend Rainbow Light's Complete Prenatal System if you're willing to take 6 tablets a day. (They have a once-daily tablet as well, but it's low on bulky ingredients like calcium.) With DD still nursing, I prefer to stick to prenatal vitamins. I looked up a few different brands of prenatals, and this one came closest to the breastfeeding supplementation suggestions in _Mother Nurture_.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I take a blend of generic (store brand) vitamins since we don't have a lot of money and I've found they work just as well. Every day I take:

-pre-natal (I've been taking them for over two years now and like the Wegman's store brand the best)
-calcium (one morning, one afternoon)
-flax oil (capsules, I can't stand the straight liquid)
-vitamin e
-vitamin c

If you're tired, also check out getting a Bvitamin blend. Iron is good, but you need to keep your Bvits up and balanced as well!


----------

